

Where did IE's Browser share go? - suprgeek
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/02/internet-explorer-browser-share/

======
ugh
Oh, it's so nice to see IE6 finally die. Slow, much too slow, but now everyone
can at least see the end.

(Is it realistic to expect IE6 to drop below ten percent by 2011? I sure hope
so.)

~~~
nazgulnarsil
people buying machines with windows 7 helps. but there is a large contingent
of corporate ie6 users that will die hard.

~~~
sp332
We'll have to switch to higher-caliber bullets.

~~~
ghotli
Statistically IE6 has pissed off so many technically inclined people that I'm
really surprised that not a single one of them has written an IE6 crippling
virus. It just seems like something that would have already come up. I don't
condone it, but people do that kind of thing from time to time.

~~~
jdbeast00
usually smart people try to avoid things that would result in them being put
in jail

~~~
DanHulton
"Technically inclined" != "smart"

Not always, anyhow.

